# Searching for comic on FA



## goldensunguru7 (May 17, 2008)

I ran into it a while ago. I think it was called "The Adventurer's Tomb" or something of that sort. Details about it include a herm Tigress named Hozer, a wolf/fox chick, and the spooge busters. Due to the lack of an active search engine, it's become impossible for me to find it again. I cannot remember who made it, but I must see it again.

It was basically a parody of Indiana Jones and Ghostbusters.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 18, 2008)

I believe this is exactly what you're looking for.

The Traveler's Tomb #1
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/596220/ NSFW


----------



## yak (May 18, 2008)

Should have marked that link NSFW dude.

As for the comic itself, i LOLD.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 18, 2008)

yak said:


> Should have marked that link NSFW dude.
> 
> As for the comic itself, i LOLD.


Oh yeah. That NSFW thing. That rule that I wrote. That thing that...

*facepalm.jpg*

Well, it's time for breakfast. I think I'll go have some failcakes with syrup.


----------



## goldensunguru7 (May 18, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I believe this is exactly what you're looking for.
> 
> The Traveler's Tomb #1
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/596220/ NSFW



Thanks a ton dude!


----------

